# Trump wants Russia to commit espionage



## Red Cat (Jul 28, 2016)

Donald Trump had a press conference on Wednesday and he asked Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails. So basically he is supporting espionage which isn't really surprising at this point. Other highlights of his press conference included telling a female reporter to be quiet when she asked a question, saying Obama is the most ignorant president in history, saying Vladmir Putin has no respect for Obama, and saying that public colleges and universities con students. I can't believe he said all of that with a straight face. He also thought Clinton's VP was the governor of New Hampshire when he was actually the governor of Virginia.

Trump / Putin 2016

Make Tyranny Great Again​


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

lol wow


----------



## radical6 (Jul 28, 2016)

seems like a joke to me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 28, 2016)

I've long since stopped being surprised at anything he has to say, and have just moved on to being dumbfounded as to why the authoritical system hasn't forcibly and permanently removed him from the campaign.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

lol does he know how to think before saying anything im dying


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 28, 2016)

when will the world wake up from this nightmare


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2016)

still better than clinton


----------



## N e s s (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol well here's the thing. If she actually deleted 30,000 Emails (which I doubt she did since the fbi was all over her on it) then why was she cleared innocent by them? And I don't believe in the FBI taking favorites towards political figures, there was an entire court case brought on MSNBC live with the FBI director.

Honestly weather or not you don't like either candidate, Hillary is the responsible choice to make for the greater good. Trump wants to make it legal for classrooms to carry guns, which I am pretty scared by. If Greg Abbott is able to pass carrying guns in Texas, whose to say it can't happen? Also, he wants to abolish the affordable care act. Being a type 1 diabetic, this is really scary for me.

So no, please don't vote trump. Hillary is the lesser of two evils in this case.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 28, 2016)

Trump and Putin sitting in a tree
K. I. S. S. I. N. G.


----------



## f11 (Jul 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Lol well here's the thing. If she actually deleted 30,000 Emails (which I doubt she did since the fbi was all over her on it) then why was she cleared innocent by them? And I don't believe in the FBI taking favorites towards political figures, there was an entire court case brought on MSNBC live with the FBI director.
> 
> Honestly weather or not you don't like either candidate, Hillary is the responsible choice to make for the greater good. Trump wants to make it legal for classrooms to carry guns, which I am pretty scared by. If Greg Abbott is able to pass carrying guns in Texas, whose to say it can't happen? Also, he wants to abolish the affordable care act. Being a type 1 diabetic, this is really scary for me.
> 
> So no, please don't vote trump. Hillary is the lesser of two evils in this case.


lol they are both evil. But in different ways. None are lesser or more, evil is evil.


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Lol well here's the thing. If she actually deleted 30,000 Emails (which I doubt she did since the fbi was all over her on it) then why was she cleared innocent by them? And I don't believe in the FBI taking favorites towards political figures, there was an entire court case brought on MSNBC live with the FBI director.
> 
> Honestly weather or not you don't like either candidate, Hillary is the responsible choice to make for the greater good. Trump wants to make it legal for classrooms to carry guns, which I am pretty scared by. If Greg Abbott is able to pass carrying guns in Texas, whose to say it can't happen? Also, he wants to abolish the affordable care act. Being a type 1 diabetic, this is really scary for me.
> 
> So no, please don't vote trump. Hillary is the lesser of two evils in this case.



Ever heard of the leglislative branch? They can prevent laws like that.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 28, 2016)

Cory said:


> Ever heard of the leglislative branch? They can prevent laws like that.



If it's a Republican Congress, then crazy laws like Ness was talking about are more likely to passed if Trump becomes president.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 28, 2016)

Hilary and Trump are as bad as each other. Hilary is a liar, and Trump is a crazy liar.

They should join forces and start a club.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't know what's up with this guy. I already don't like Clinton, but Trump I never liked since the beginning of the 2016 election. I also lost respect in Ted Cruz because he lied about promising to endorse Trump at the RNC all because of a feud from a few months ago. He's not only lacking honesty, but forgiveness. And I already don't trust Bernie since I'm an anti-socialist (which explains why I'm not too happy with the Obama Administration).

If someone wants to make America great again, how about someone who supports both LGBT rights and the free market system. It turns out that neither party would support at least both, but I would. And it should be a nice and honest person. Now we have to choose between Palpatine and Voldemort.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 28, 2016)

Surprisingly, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 28, 2016)

Evil is not an absolute, there is every shade in between.  

Trump is a bad man period.  Hilary is usually great at her job.  If the main thing she did wrong in her last job as secretary of state was being a grandma who didn't understand emails completely I still don't think it's ok, but it isn't WW3 starting bad.  

More recently is the claims the election got rigged, well out of 20,000 emails 7 showed  bias against Bernie, all after his campaign had started campaigning against the DNC, so yeah I can see them getting bent out of shape, still not spotless record, but as if the GOP didn't show bias against Trump.  That is hardly rigging.  There was some stupid events in the primary but from the locations most probably actually hurt Hilary, not helped.  I would hope that out of all the places if there was actual rigging or suppression, that someone would have blown the whistle on it.  

You can not like her but the fact that no one has actually gotten anything to stick legally usually means innocent.  By all means stay vigilant but I sincerely doubt there is anything criminal going on.

Personally I am considering third parties this year, but I'm not sure they are looking any better.  I don't feel like I have a ideal choice this election, but I do know I have a terrible choice.  #AnyoneButTrump


----------



## radical6 (Jul 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Lol well here's the thing. If she actually deleted 30,000 Emails (which I doubt she did since the fbi was all over her on it) then why was she cleared innocent by them? And I don't believe in the FBI taking favorites towards political figures, there was an entire court case brought on MSNBC live with the FBI director.
> 
> Honestly weather or not you don't like either candidate, Hillary is the responsible choice to make for the greater good. Trump wants to make it legal for classrooms to carry guns, which I am pretty scared by. If Greg Abbott is able to pass carrying guns in Texas, whose to say it can't happen? Also, he wants to abolish the affordable care act. Being a type 1 diabetic, this is really scary for me.
> 
> So no, please don't vote trump. Hillary is the lesser of two evils in this case.



hillary is responsible for the war on drugs (funded programs using the clinton foundation), is funded by the saudi arabian government, and probably had a hand in the war on the middle east, resulting in deaths of innocent civilians

trump may be an idiot but its obvious whos hands are soaked in blood

but if were just caring about americans only then yes trump is the worse option, but hillary has her hands soaked from blood from her involvement in the middle east. trump is just a rich *******.

personally i dont care because i cant vote, but both are scumbags. hillarys worse in my eyes because she 1) put the nation in danger 2) funded programs that got many innocent people in jail 3) is a liar con artist who only cares where the money lies


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know what's up with this guy. I already don't like Clinton, but Trump I never liked since the beginning of the 2016 election. I also lost respect in Ted Cruz because he lied about promising to endorse Trump at the RNC all because of a feud from a few months ago. He's not only lacking honesty, but forgiveness. And I already don't trust Bernie since I'm an anti-socialist (which explains why I'm not too happy with the Obama Administration).
> 
> If someone wants to make America great again, how about someone who supports both LGBT rights and the free market system. It turns out that neither party would support at least both, but I would. And it should be a nice and honest person. Now we have to choose between Palpatine and Voldemort.



you had respect for cruz in the first place?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Cory said:


> you had respect for cruz in the first place?



Well I had respect in him since he wanted to repeal Obamacare and many of Obama's policies I didn't like, but based on his behavior, I'm not a Cruz person anymore. I would vote for a nice person that supports capitalism rather than liars on my side.

You also haven't remembered how conservative I am. I was very conservative when I first signed up here. However, even if I am in favor of restoring the constitution and eliminating socialist programs like Obamacare, there's no way I would preach hatred towards any group. I'm against unnecessary discrimination in any form.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Lol well here's the thing. If she actually deleted 30,000 Emails (which I doubt she did since the fbi was all over her on it) then why was she cleared innocent by them? And I don't believe in the FBI taking favorites towards political figures, there was an entire court case brought on MSNBC live with the FBI director.
> 
> Honestly weather or not you don't like either candidate, Hillary is the responsible choice to make for the greater good. Trump wants to make it legal for classrooms to carry guns, which I am pretty scared by. If Greg Abbott is able to pass carrying guns in Texas, whose to say it can't happen? Also, he wants to abolish the affordable care act. Being a type 1 diabetic, this is really scary for me.
> 
> So no, please don't vote trump. Hillary is the lesser of two evils in this case.



So you're going to vote for someone that is a liar?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> So you're going to vote for someone that is a liar?



They're both liars. This year, our only choices are terrible. This would actually get people into voting third parties, but it would divide voters even more. Be prepared for a low voter turnout.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> They're both liars. This year, our only choices are terrible. This would actually get people into voting third parties, but it would divide voters even more. Be prepared for a low voter turnout.



Why do you think it will be a low voter turnout?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Why do you think it will be a low voter turnout?



Because almost nobody really likes them. But it's not low as in 150 people voting.

The last time we had two unpopular people like that running for office was 1876.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 28, 2016)

I still think Donald is better than Hillary.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2016)

He also said that Putin showed better leadership than Obama.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Because almost nobody really likes them. But it's not low as in 150 people voting.
> 
> The last time we had two unpopular people like that running for office was 1876.



1976 wasn't an election with popular choices...


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 28, 2016)

Baba Vanga predicted that the black president would be the last president of the United States. She died in 1996. I hope that works in our favor, that is if this prediction were to actually come true.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Baba Vanga predicted that the black president would be the last president of the United States. She died in 1996. I hope that works in our favor, that is if this prediction were to actually come true.



I read more into that. I also read about her earlier prophecies and how they came true. And there are signs that this is coming true.

Secession talk in Texas is huge.
Many states couldn't agree with Obamacare and his other federal policies.
The constitution violations are at the peak.
There were two talks on shutting down the US government when Obama was in office. The second one was what lead to our government being shut down.

I'm also aware that even if our country doesn't divide next year, it will divide again in the near future.

The only thing I already know that's going to happen next year is the total solar eclipse over the United States.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I read more into that. I also read about her earlier prophecies and how they came true. And there are signs that this is coming true.
> 
> Secession talk in Texas is huge.
> Many states couldn't agree with Obamacare and his other federal policies.
> ...



--that would be awesome if Texas left, i doubt anybody would bother stopping them.  I don't know how anybody in Texas would make any money though, without access to American oil wells in the Gulf of Mexico, and without access to fraudulent billing of the American medicare/medicaid systems.  

--pretty sure the President of the US, being a branch of the federal government, is going to have federal policies.  Also, the so-called Obamacare is a law that was passed by congress, it isn't a policy.

--I agree that Republicans are violating the Constitution, but I don't know that it's at a peak.  the peak was probably under President Reagan.

--not sure what you mean about the country being divided, but if Texas leaves, that would make room for Britain to join us, I heard they're looking for a new union!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I read more into that. I also read about her earlier prophecies and how they came true. And there are signs that this is coming true.
> 
> Secession talk in Texas is huge.
> Many states couldn't agree with Obamacare and his other federal policies.
> ...



Republicans are really patriotic. They keep talking about secession and chose a nominee who thinks our military is weak and likes the president of Russia more than the president of the U.S. Trump knows very little about the Constitution that they keep saying Obama is ignoring. Displaying the American flag everywhere and owning a bunch of guns and driving a pick-up truck does not make you a patriot if you think America sucks and you want to get out as soon as a black guy becomes president.


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> So you're going to vote for someone that is a liar?



OK, you're gonna have to post some proof of this.  What has she said that makes everyone froth at the mouth like this?  I'm curious.

All politicians lie, but some lie more than others.  Go to politifact.com and compare Hillary's record during this campaign to Trump's.  I think it's pretty clear which one is the mega liar.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 29, 2016)

No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.

http://www.marke****ch.com/story/trumps-sarcastic-russia-comments-no-joke-to-democrats-2016-07-28

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-obama-putin.html?_r=0


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 29, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.



Someone who hopes to be the leader of a nation should try to reign in their sarcasm.  What if he had made a sarcastic remark that could've been considered a threat by another country?


----------



## Trystin (Jul 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Someone who hopes to be the leader of a nation should try to reign in their sarcasm.  What if he had made a sarcastic remark that could've been considered a threat by another country?



I think we all know by now that trump will say whatever trump wants to say. He has the finances to do whatever he so pleases and he chooses to run this poor excuse of a country and I honestly think he's pretty damned devoted considering he could own an entire island to himself if he wanted and live there with his family too.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 29, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.
> 
> http://www.marke****ch.com/story/trumps-sarcastic-russia-comments-no-joke-to-democrats-2016-07-28
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-obama-putin.html?_r=0



He said it in a serious tone and then tweeted the same thing. He just he was being sarcastic because he knew this was something that could actually cost him the election if people think he is being cozy with an adversary of the U.S.

He hasn't even taken down the tweet yet as I write this. Does he really think we're that stupid or is he just that stupid?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

King Dad said:


> --that would be awesome if Texas left, i doubt anybody would bother stopping them.  I don't know how anybody in Texas would make any money though, without access to American oil wells in the Gulf of Mexico, and without access to fraudulent billing of the American medicare/medicaid systems.



I'm sure they would have money because of all of these corporations in the state. But these businesses in Texas (GameStop, Whataburger, Whole Foods etc) will become international businesses when we're out. And you're right that Texas is not going to do as well when we're free from America, but America would be way worse off without Texas, unless if we start utilizing international trade. A couple of businesses in the US are in Texas, but there's still a lot more outside Texas. So we can still make money off of business units outside Texas while American companies can still make money off of business units in Texas, but we don't have to enforce what the federal government wants to enforce as long as we're out, which includes all of these radical-leftist laws and policies like government-sanctioned political correctness or socialism.



> --pretty sure the President of the US, being a branch of the federal government, is going to have federal policies.  Also, the so-called Obamacare is a law that was passed by congress, it isn't a policy.



I may have admitted being against Obamacare, but now I'm only in favor of removing some parts of it. Sure, we can keep the enrollment program and Cadillac plan, but I would at least like to toss out the employer insurance mandate, individual mandate, the contraceptive mandate Hobby Lobby fought against two years ago, and that mandate that requires all foodservice businesses to post calorie count information on public menus rather than the internet.



> --I agree that Republicans are violating the Constitution, but I don't know that it's at a peak. the peak was probably under President Reagan.



I wouldn't say that the Republicans are violating the constitution, but they sure are violating civil rights. And it's not the Bill of Rights that I'm focusing on since that always gets violated. It's more about the separation of powers, states rights vs federalism, and sometimes abusing other parties. You know those supreme court rulings from last year? They took legislative action when it's really not their job.

And yes, I am conservative biased. Incurable conservative bias it is. But I would not preach hate, rudeness, or meanness as I am mad at the Republican Party for "acting like Cranky villagers and Snooty villagers in Animal Crossing". I couldn't find a proper term, so I used an Animal Crossing analogy for it.



> --not sure what you mean about the country being divided, but if Texas leaves, that would make room for Britain to join us, I heard they're looking for a new union!



I would say that it's a good idea. Texas leaving will make America unable to win for the Republican party while Texans can stay away from stricter gun laws and speech codes.

Sorry if I went off-topic, but Trump behaving like this shows that I have no respect in this guy. Using international enemies to fight your domestic enemies is clear hostility.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.
> 
> http://www.marke****ch.com/story/trumps-sarcastic-russia-comments-no-joke-to-democrats-2016-07-28
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-obama-putin.html?_r=0



I can't quote directly from the NY Times article as my tablet is currently refusing to copy+paste. But paragraph 6 (and on) explains the significant discrepancy between what he and his team were saying immediately after the comments were made, and what is being claimed now. The article does not support the premise that he is telling the truth now and was simply being sarcastic.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2016)

kallie said:


> hillary is responsible for the war on drugs (funded programs using the clinton foundation), is funded by the saudi arabian government, and probably had a hand in the war on the middle east, resulting in deaths of innocent civilians
> 
> trump may be an idiot but its obvious whos hands are soaked in blood
> 
> ...



treating Hillary as worse here seems like a huge logical fallacy imo, given how near every reason you gave for being worse happen to be things *because* she has a prior history in higher-up politics

meanwhile Trump has given no indication that he'd be any better if he was given governmental power. quite simply he's only proven himself to be a sociopathic fascist neo-nazi that wouldn't hesitate to instigate if not outright declare war on any country he felt like


Hillary is by no means great herself, but one of these candidates I consider normal bad, and the other to be an active threat to the entire planet if given authoritical power. I don't think it should be hard to guess which is which


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> treating Hillary as worse here seems like a huge logical fallacy imo, given how near every reason you gave for being worse happen to be things *because* she has a prior history in higher-up politics
> 
> meanwhile Trump has given no indication that he'd be any better if he was given governmental power. quite simply he's only proven himself to be a sociopathic fascist neo-nazi that wouldn't hesitate to instigate if not outright declare war on any country he felt like
> 
> ...



trump puts his mouth where his heart lies, hillary doesnt. id rather have an honest candidate than one who is backed by foreign money and does favors. i mean the clinton foundation is LITERALLY responsible for dictators in africa gaining power, who by the way had several human rights crimes pop up. she is responsible for more suffering than trump ever did. there are tons of documentaries about the shady stuff the clinton foundation has funded/been funded by. 

im normally a leftist but hillary is responsible for actual deaths. trump isn't a neo nazi, even though he dislikes illegal immigrants, that does not make him a neo nazi. afaik hes not a white supremacist.

oh and trump is bad at economy, hes not a good business man, but id still have a ****ty business man who says dumb **** over a lady who does whatever the highest backer pays her to do. i also have my own personal reasons to dislike her as well, i know she had no choice but to defend a child rapist but to me it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth for her to laugh at it. child rapists are a whole another thing to me, but i despise them very much. 

i dont understand why everyone thinks trump is the next hitler. yes he is disapproving of illegal immigrants and muslims, but so is cruz and pretty much every other republician.. now if he said whites were superior then yeah, but not wanting illegal immigrants is not the same thing as genociding a group of people


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 29, 2016)

kallie said:


> i dont understand why everyone thinks trump is the next hitler. yes he is disapproving of illegal immigrants and muslims, but so is cruz and pretty much every other republician.. now if he said whites were superior then yeah, but not wanting illegal immigrants is not the same thing as genociding a group of people



Are you familiar with the rise of national socialism in Germany?  Have you ever heard of Kristallnacht?  I'll clue you in:  Hitler didn't just one day say 'let's exterminate the Jews'.  It started slow and only reached its culmination in the early 40's with death camps.  Hitler had been in power for almost 10 years by that time.  I can see how building a wall to keep certain people out or denying people of certain religions from entering the country could be seen as a sign of things to come.  

What would be next?  Signs in the windows of Muslim-owned businesses marking them as Muslims?  Maybe having them wear something that would easily identify them?  It all soeems familiar--and totally realistic IMHO.

Edit:  I misspelled Kristallnacht.  How silly of me!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2016)

kallie said:


> trump puts his mouth where his heart lies, hillary doesnt. id rather have an honest candidate than one who is backed by foreign money and does favors. i mean the clinton foundation is LITERALLY responsible for dictators in africa gaining power, who by the way had several human rights crimes pop up. she is responsible for more suffering than trump ever did. there are tons of documentaries about the shady stuff the clinton foundation has funded/been funded by.



again, this is because Hillary *has* had high-ranking political power, while Trump hasn't. also I don't see how Trump is any better for being more "honest" (which is hysterical in and of itself), when that honesty is in being a horrifically toxic person. it's like saying the person who openly says they shot and killed someone is better than the person who stole money from them beforehand then lied about it



kallie said:


> child rapists are a whole another thing to me, but i despise them very much.



so how about that recently filed child rape lawsuit against Trump? 



kallie said:


> now if he said whites were superior then yeah



no person vying for a position of power is going to flat out say that, especially in a country with such an extreme level of diversity in all fields. it'd be basically a death sentence for your entire political career, though it is a notable underlying subset and political motivator for the right wing


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 29, 2016)

What really blows me away is the fact that people actually want this man in office. I cannot fathom the thought process in which people actively want this bigot as the President, its insane.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 29, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.
> 
> http://www.marke****ch.com/story/trumps-sarcastic-russia-comments-no-joke-to-democrats-2016-07-28
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-obama-putin.html?_r=0


If Donald trump was to insult Asian/Korean government and then follow it by crossing his eyes and say "KIM CHI TAEKWONDO", what would he say then? That he's just kidding and he loves Asian government? of course he would, because he likes to cover things like these up by saying "oh well I didn't really mean to insult you Mexicans! You're not all dirty rapists, I love you my b".

If we have him for president he won't be able to just cover these up anymore because his job would be important and other countries would be listening. People would take it seriously everytime.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 29, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.
> 
> http://www.marke****ch.com/story/trumps-sarcastic-russia-comments-no-joke-to-democrats-2016-07-28
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/29/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-obama-putin.html?_r=0



Tbh even if it was sarcastic that's hardly something to really be joking about. He is so unprofessional. There's a time and a place to be making sarcastic comments or jokes or whatever and I don't think that he should have made comments like that. Yes he can "speak his mind" but he's an ******* in doing so and I don't know how anyone believes he is fit to be president. He's honestly a joke. I'm half expecting if the US does vote for him to be president that he suddenly throws confetti everywhere and yells "It was all just a joke!".


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I read more into that. I also read about her earlier prophecies and how they came true. And there are signs that this is coming true.
> 
> Secession talk in Texas is huge.
> Many states couldn't agree with Obamacare and his other federal policies.
> ...



Yes, and thanks for that input! I thought people were going to write me off as a crazy person for mentioning it, so thanks for adding those interesting points.

What's this about a total solar eclipse?


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> again, this is because Hillary *has* had high-ranking political power, while Trump hasn't. also I don't see how Trump is any better for being more "honest" (which is hysterical in and of itself), when that honesty is in being a horrifically toxic person. it's like saying the person who openly says they shot and killed someone is better than the person who stole money from them beforehand then lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hillary has said black people are thugs and monsters before, does that mean she's going to genocide black people too? Hillary is a dirty imperialist, I don't care if she's the "lesser evil" she is a vile woman. I care more about what she's done to non americans. Hillary isn't a "feminist" she's a woman willing to put dictators in power for the money. She is literally the same as trump. The fact you're writing off she put a DICTATOR and BACKED HIM is astounding. When has Trump ever donated money to dictators? Or the Saudi Arabian government? Never. Trump is stupid as **** as well, but Hillary is literally on the same level as him, she just hides her hate better.


tbh it doesnt matter, we all know trump is going to win anyway, especially after the email leak and the fact bernie bots refuse to vote for hillary - trumps leading in polls


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Clinton is a criminal. Trump is a psycho.

Nuff said.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 29, 2016)

kallie said:


> Hillary has said black people are thugs and monsters before, does that mean she's going to genocide black people too? Hillary is a dirty imperialist, I don't care if she's the "lesser evil" she is a vile woman. I care more about what she's done to non americans. Hillary isn't a "feminist" she's a woman willing to put dictators in power for the money. She is literally the same as trump. The fact you're writing off she put a DICTATOR and BACKED HIM is astounding. When has Trump ever donated money to dictators? Or the Saudi Arabian government? Never. Trump is stupid as **** as well, but Hillary is literally on the same level as him, she just hides her hate better.
> 
> 
> tbh it doesnt matter, we all know trump is going to win anyway, especially after the email leak and the fact bernie bots refuse to vote for hillary - trumps leading in polls



.... no trump and hillary are not the same. trump is so much worse. you can hate hillary all you want, but she wants to make changes to help ppl. trump wants to do so much crap that will only hurt ppl and that's racist. honestly i get if ppl dont like clinton, but if they are saying shes as bad as trump it's like ... well... what is she saying she will do that's as bad as what trump wants ..


----------



## f11 (Jul 29, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> .... no trump and hillary are not the same. trump is so much worse. you can hate hillary all you want, but she wants to make changes to help ppl. trump wants to do so much crap that will only hurt ppl and that's racist. honestly i get if ppl dont like clinton, but if they are saying shes as bad as trump it's like ... well... what is she saying she will do that's as bad as what trump wants ..


1. You are not American. 2 Hilary Clinton hates black people. 3. If you seem to 'support' Hilary what 'change's is she gonna make 4. Hilary Clinton will destroy other countries and is not afraid to start war like??? 

Saw this on tumblr the other day:

logic: I know hillary has done horrible things very much like Trump has said he will do but sheesh at least they?re not open bigots


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 29, 2016)

improper said:


> 1. You are not American. 2 Hilary Clinton hates black people. 3. If you seem to 'support' Hilary what 'change's is she gonna make 4. Hilary Clinton will destroy other countries and is not afraid to start war like???
> 
> Saw this on tumblr the other day:
> 
> logic: I know hillary has done horrible things very much like Trump has said he will do but sheesh at least they’re not open bigots



1. lol ik but america will **** over the world if trump wins
2. ik she has said and done racist **** but she's not trying to make stuff worse for people of colour in the us, which trump wants.
3. i'm not a hillary supporter, i just really hate trump and if he becomes the president of the us he will definitely make stuff worse. hillary will at least not try to mess everything up, and you can get another chance to actually get change in the next election. but for now you need to see who is less bad and who will do less damage to the world and the country. 
4. idk abt this one but from what i've seen that's literally how the US has been for the longest time

and my logic isn't that. my logic is that hillary has goals that won't completely mess up everything, while trump wants to make changes that will be a giant step backwards for the us. honestly most people would be a better president than trump, but as it is nlw hillary is the only other candidate so uh the garbage will do ???


----------



## f11 (Jul 29, 2016)

anyway im gonna write a better response to your original post so brb.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 29, 2016)

the US is p much doomed


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2016)

The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman

Even tho she looks more like a dog


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Yes, and thanks for that input! I thought people were going to write me off as a crazy person for mentioning it, so thanks for adding those interesting points.
> 
> What's this about a total solar eclipse?



The solar eclipse will happen next year on August 21st, 2017. It's a total eclipse, and the United States will observe it. Whether we divide or stay united, it's going to happen. And I knew about this solar eclipse since 2010.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman
> 
> Even tho she looks more like a dog



You know, i'm sick of your posts that talk about woman/feminism as a stupid thing because it isn't. She isn't in the polls because she's a women, Cory. At this point i'd probably make some kind of huge response, but at this point I just don't have the energy to because it just pisses me off to try and argue about it. If you want to believe that feminism is an idiotic thing, you do you.


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2016)

N e s s said:


> You know, i'm sick of your posts that talk about woman/feminism as a stupid thing because it isn't. She isn't in the polls because she's a women, Cory. At this point i'd probably make some kind of huge response, but at this point I just don't have the energy to because it just pisses me off to try and argue about it. If you want to believe that feminism is an idiotic thing, you do you.



lol when did i ever say women were stupid?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman



No, it's because her opponent is a walking, talking turd.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> lol when did i ever say women were stupid?



You didn't. You said Feminism was.


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman
> 
> Even tho she looks more like a dog



Or maybe it's because she's a highly qualified person for the job?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Baba Vanga predicted that the black president would be the last president of the United States. She died in 1996. I hope that works in our favor, that is if this prediction were to actually come true.



Because some crazy old lady is really a reliable source.



purpleunicorns said:


> No he didnt. He said it was sarcasm.



That's like me saying "hey go **** yourself" and then after getting flak for it, I say "oh no I was joking!"



Cory said:


> The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman
> 
> Even tho she looks more like a dog



Y'know, throughout the entire primary, they were talking about sexist Bernie supporters. I saw any.

Finally found one.


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Or maybe it's because she's a highly qualified person for the job?



It's not April Fools! It's July!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I don't support Bernie


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> It's not April Fools! It's July!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I don't support Bernie



Okay, so who do you support?


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Okay, so who do you support?


Anti-Hillary 
Neutral on Trump


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> Anti-Hillary
> Neutral on Trump



The fact that you're neutral on Trump means you clearly do not understand politics.

Thank god you can't vote.


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The fact that you're neutral on Trump means you clearly do not understand politics.
> 
> Thank god you can't vote.



how?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> how?



Being neutral on Trump means that you're neutral on what he says.

He says vile, horrible things that you're apparently neutral on.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> the US is p much doomed



Especially if Clinton is president.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Especially if Clinton is president.



Moreso if it's Trump.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Moreso if it's Trump.



Explain why, please?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Being neutral on Trump means that you're neutral on what he says.
> 
> He says vile, horrible things that you're apparently neutral on.



Hillary has said horrible things as well.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Explain why, please?



America is a land built on immigrants. Trump wants to ban certain types of immigrants.



Kirbystarship said:


> Hillary has said horrible things as well.



Trump has said far worse things.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The fact that you're neutral on Trump means you clearly do not understand politics.
> 
> Thank god you can't vote.



Thank god for most of Bernie supporters are not willing to support Hillary.

Also the only reason why you say Donald Trump says horrible things is because you're a Hillary supporter.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> America is a land built on immigrants. Trump wants to ban certain types of immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has said far worse things.



But Muslims never owned America's land.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> But Muslims never owned America's land.



That doesn't mean we get to ban them.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> That doesn't mean we get to ban them.



I'm saying they shouldn't allow so many new ones in. They should keep track of them and make them go through a load of security if they want to come to the US. They could be bringing in all of they're nuclear weapons as we speak. And meanwhile Obama is putting his feat up on his lounge chair.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Trump has said far worse things.



How so?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> I'm saying they shouldn't allow so many new ones in. They should keep track of them and make them go through a load of security if they want to come to the US. They could be bringing in all of they're nuclear weapons as we speak. And meanwhile Obama is putting his feat up on his lounge chair.



This is so mind-blowingly dumb I don't know how to respond to it.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> This is so mind-blowingly dumb I don't know how to respond to it.



Sorry, half of it was actually a joke. But some of it was true.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> The only reason Clinton even has numbers in the polls is because she's a woman
> 
> Even tho she looks more like a dog



wow, way to hide your overt sexism



Alien51 said:


> I'm saying they shouldn't allow so many new ones in. They should keep track of them and make them go through a load of security if they want to come to the US. They could be bringing in all of they're nuclear weapons as we speak. And meanwhile Obama is putting his feat up on his lounge chair.



because foreign muslim terrorists have been responsible for the majority of terrorist attacks on American soil since 9/11

oh wait


(also, wow, I'm amazed that muslims themsevles are nuclear weapons)


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Sorry, half of it was actually a joke. But some of it was true.



Which part may I ask?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Which part may I ask?



What do you mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> wow, way to hide your overt sexism
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just let me have my own opinion. SMH


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Thank god for most of Bernie supporters are not willing to support Hillary.
> 
> Also the only reason why you say Donald Trump says horrible things is because you're a Hillary supporter.



Alrighty, first off, let's address the idea that Bernie supporters are not willing to vote Hillary. That's actually a false claim, an idea given off by the vocal minority in the Sanders campaign. Washington Post covered a Pew Research poll (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nvention-is-chaotic-the-democratic-base-isnt/) about this. Pew found 90% would vote Clinton in the election. Bloomberg Politics did another poll (http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...f-of-sanders-supporters-won-t-support-clinton) which resulted in 55% saying they'd support Clinton in the general. The 55% came before Sanders endorsed Clinton. So the notion that "most" of Bernie supporters not being willing to support Hillary is false.

Secondly, no, I'm not a Hillary supporter. I'm actually a hardcore Bernie supporter who isn't voting for Hillary because I live in a state that votes Democrat every election. It's my *privilege* (check it) to be able to vote for whomever I want.

I personally do not like Hillary Clinton, but I am hoping she wins the presidency. Trump is an incompetent businessman who has somehow managed to bankrupt a casino. Casinos are the one business where people literally throw their money at you for no guarantee of a return. How someone bankrupts THREE CASINOS is beyond me.

He ran a business school, Trump University. He claimed in advertisements that he handpicked instructors, then testified in a deposition that he did no such thing. He is currently being sued in two separate cases. He claims there was a 98% satisfaction rating from students, however the surveys were not anonymous and in the middle of the course.

And let's just go to the things Trump has said.

Making Fun of a Man With Cerebral Palsy






He cheated on his wife
Trump supporters like to mock Hillary for staying with Bill when he cheated. Yet they conveniently forget Trump, when married to his first wife Ivana, had an affair with his future-second-wife, Marla Maples.

He's a "birther"
yes that's right, he's one of those idiots who think Obama wasn't born in the United States. Why do the birthers think Obama wasn't born in this country and in fact born in Africa? Hm. I wonder why.

The Idiotic Mexican Wall
For some reason, Trump thinks he'll build a wall on the Mexican border and make them pay for it. He makes no mention of how he'll make them pay for it, how we'll pay to maintain it, and how exactly it's going to be effective, especially when throughout most of Obama's presidency, the amount of Mexicans leaving the country actually was larger than the amount of Mexicans coming in (http://www.pewhispanic.org/2015/11/19/more-mexicans-leaving-than-coming-to-the-u-s/). He is also under the idiotic impression that the Mexican government is sending "drugs...crime...rapists" to the country, despite having no proof to the contrary, and ignoring the fact that drugs and crime are directly related to poverty and the poor conditions some immigrants live in.

He is sexist towards women who critique him
Rosie O'Donnell does not like Trump, and has made this very clear. He said he'd fire that "fat ugly face" instead of dealing with critique professionally and debating what she said. "Rosie O'Donnell's disgusting both inside and out. You take a look at her, she's a slob. She talks like a truck driver, she doesn't have her facts, she'll say anything that comes to her mind."

He referred to Ariana Huffington as "unattractive, both inside and out. I fully understand why her former husband left her for a man ? he made a good decision."

"You know, it really doesn?t matter what the media write as long as you?ve got a young, and beautiful, piece of ass."

"The only card [Hillary Clinton] has is the woman's card. She's got nothing else to offer and frankly, if Hillary Clinton were a man, I don't think she'd get 5 percent of the vote. The only thing she's got going is the woman's card, and the beautiful thing is, women don't like her."

Hillary's politics are similar to Bill's. Trump apparently does not understand this. Bill was President.

He thinks good people don't go into government

"One of the key problems today is that politics is such a disgrace. Good people don't go into government."

He wants to **** his daughter

Trump has said if Ivanka wasn't his daughter, he might be dating her. That's ****ing gross.

He thinks the election is a dick-measuring contest

"My fingers are long and beautiful, as, it has well been documented, are various other parts of my body."

"Look at those hands, are they small hands? And, [Republican rival Marco Rubio] referred to my hands: 'If they're small, something else must be small.' I guarantee you there's no problem. I guarantee."

He has had no history in politics

The man has never held elected office. How exactly does he intend on running the country with no experience?

Donald Trump wants Russia to hack the DNC
Literally a treasonous statement, and then of course, he backtracks by calling it "sarcasm". Of course.

He referred to as Native American Elizabeth Warren as Pochaontas
No comment needed.

Honestly I could go on. I could talk about how he made period comments about Megyn Kelly, how he wants to "close that Internet up in some ways", thought of Hillary Clinton as a friend, said that "I know Hillary and I think she?d make a great president or vice-president." said "who knows?" when prompted if he would start a war with China, threatened riots if he lost the Republican nomination, said he could "shoot somebody and wouldn't lose votes", talked **** about McCain's war record, said he wants people with "yarmulkes" to count his money instead of "blacks"...

I could go on, but it would be obnoxious to point out more racist, sexist, ableist comments from the man who is applying for the job that requires professionalism, yet he oozes none of it.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, first off, let's address the idea that Bernie supporters are not willing to vote Hillary. That's actually a false claim, an idea given off by the vocal minority in the Sanders campaign. Washington Post covered a Pew Research poll (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nvention-is-chaotic-the-democratic-base-isnt/) about this. Pew found 90% would vote Clinton in the election. Bloomberg Politics did another poll (http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...f-of-sanders-supporters-won-t-support-clinton) which resulted in 55% saying they'd support Clinton in the general. The 55% came before Sanders endorsed Clinton. So the notion that "most" of Bernie supporters not being willing to support Hillary is false.
> 
> Secondly, no, I'm not a Hillary supporter. I'm actually a hardcore Bernie supporter who isn't voting for Hillary because I live in a state that votes Democrat every election. It's my *privilege* (check it) to be able to vote for whomever I want.
> 
> ...



Do you think anyone is going to waste their time reading that! Please calm down! I don't support the man an any way, but you have to understand that most the stuff you listed is very opinionated.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Do you think anyone is going to waste their time reading that! Please calm down!



That was directed towards Kirbystarship, not you, NuclearMuslim.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> That was directed towards Kirbystarship, not you, NuclearMuslim.



Oh, sorry about that Crooked Oathy. LOL, I just realized how hypocritical that was!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Oh, sorry about that Crooked Oathy. LOL, I just realized how hypocritical that was!



Go back to /r/The_Donald.

How is that hypocritical.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Go back to /r/The_Donald.
> 
> How is that hypocritical.



You won! I don't know what to say now.

Wow I never realized how seriously you guy take political threads. Have a great day!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Just let me have my own opinion. SMH



I never said you couldn't have your opinion, even if it's clearly a result of you being swept up in political/media fear mongering



Alien51 said:


> Do you think anyone is going to waste their time reading that!



I wasted my timing skimming it, so why not?

also, to add to oath's post, this reddit post is a really good compilation about all the issues of both Trump as a campaigner/person, and Trump as potential president. though if any of you bother, grab a drink, because it is LONG


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I never said you couldn't have your opinion, even if it's clearly a result of you being swept up in political/media fear mongering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a little carried away there. Sorry about that. I will try to stay away from political threads from now on. Have a great night!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That long post isn't going to change any Trump supporters' minds since most of them are probably illiterate.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

kallie said:


> Hillary has said black people are thugs and monsters before, does that mean she's going to genocide black people too? Hillary is a dirty imperialist, I don't care if she's the "lesser evil" she is a vile woman. I care more about what she's done to non americans. Hillary isn't a "feminist" she's a woman willing to put dictators in power for the money. She is literally the same as trump. The fact you're writing off she put a DICTATOR and BACKED HIM is astounding. When has Trump ever donated money to dictators? Or the Saudi Arabian government? Never. Trump is stupid as **** as well, but Hillary is literally on the same level as him, she just hides her hate better.
> 
> 
> tbh it doesnt matter, we all know trump is going to win anyway, especially after the email leak and the fact bernie bots refuse to vote for hillary - trumps leading in polls



If we're going to start listing politicians who backed literal dictators, we're going to be here for a long time even if we just stick to recent history. Saddam Hussein (and Osama Bin Laden) had many backers from all over the world including from the US and my own country Australia. This is true for many other dictators as that is simply going to happen in a global society, where one country's interests are served by a particular faction in another country being in control. I don't like it, I don't know anyone who does.. but that's not a rational reason to discount a politician, unless you're suggesting there was actual wrongdoing.

There was a comment elswewhere in the thread that said Hillary Clinton had blood on her hands - I just feel the need to point out that all politicians past the level of local government have blood on their hands one way or another.. they decide which bills get passed, what levels of funding are allocated to public services such as hospitals and roads, and on and on. Regardless of what the exact version of government is where you live, the entire point of politicians is to make those hard decisions on our behalf, for the good of society. This cannot ever be done without casualties, much as it sucks to recognise this fact.

Blaming a politician for doing their job seems a bit random. Especially when comparing Clinton with Trump, a man who has absolutely no extenuating circumstances to explain his history of ripping people off and just generally making bad decisions and being known as an asshat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> the US is p much doomed



The *world* is doomed..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, first off, let's address the idea that Bernie supporters are not willing to vote Hillary. That's actually a false claim, an idea given off by the vocal minority in the Sanders campaign. Washington Post covered a Pew Research poll (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nvention-is-chaotic-the-democratic-base-isnt/) about this. Pew found 90% would vote Clinton in the election. Bloomberg Politics did another poll (http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...f-of-sanders-supporters-won-t-support-clinton) which resulted in 55% saying they'd support Clinton in the general. The 55% came before Sanders endorsed Clinton. So the notion that "most" of Bernie supporters not being willing to support Hillary is false.
> 
> Secondly, no, I'm not a Hillary supporter. I'm actually a hardcore Bernie supporter who isn't voting for Hillary because I live in a state that votes Democrat every election. It's my *privilege* (check it) to be able to vote for whomever I want.
> 
> ...



You forgot how he said that Vladimir Putin showed better leadership than Barack Obama.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, first off, let's address the idea that Bernie supporters are not willing to vote Hillary. That's actually a false claim, an idea given off by the vocal minority in the Sanders campaign. Washington Post covered a Pew Research poll (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nvention-is-chaotic-the-democratic-base-isnt/) about this. Pew found 90% would vote Clinton in the election. Bloomberg Politics did another poll (http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...f-of-sanders-supporters-won-t-support-clinton) which resulted in 55% saying they'd support Clinton in the general. The 55% came before Sanders endorsed Clinton. So the notion that "most" of Bernie supporters not being willing to support Hillary is false.
> 
> Secondly, no, I'm not a Hillary supporter. I'm actually a hardcore Bernie supporter who isn't voting for Hillary because I live in a state that votes Democrat every election. It's my *privilege* (check it) to be able to vote for whomever I want.
> 
> ...



You have a good point. Hillary is just as bad as Donald.


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, first off, let's address the idea that Bernie supporters are not willing to vote Hillary. That's actually a false claim, an idea given off by the vocal minority in the Sanders campaign. Washington Post covered a Pew Research poll (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nvention-is-chaotic-the-democratic-base-isnt/) about this. Pew found 90% would vote Clinton in the election. Bloomberg Politics did another poll (http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...f-of-sanders-supporters-won-t-support-clinton) which resulted in 55% saying they'd support Clinton in the general. The 55% came before Sanders endorsed Clinton. So the notion that "most" of Bernie supporters not being willing to support Hillary is false.
> 
> Secondly, no, I'm not a Hillary supporter. I'm actually a hardcore Bernie supporter who isn't voting for Hillary because I live in a state that votes Democrat every election. It's my *privilege* (check it) to be able to vote for whomever I want.
> 
> ...



You know what?  I think this should be quoted one more time.  It's THAT GOOD.

Now I'll wait for someone to make a rebuttal about Clinton in this format.  Oh wait!  I'll save them the trouble:  BENGHAZI FEMINISM BENHGAZI SUPERPREDATOR BENGHAZI BENGHAZI BENGHAZI



BENGHAZI


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> You know what?  I think this should be quoted one more time.  It's THAT GOOD.
> 
> Now I'll wait for someone to make a rebuttal about Clinton in this format.  Oh wait!  I'll save them the trouble:  BENGAZHI FEMINISM BENGAZHI SUPERPREDATOR BENGAZHI BENGAZHI BENGAZHI
> 
> ...



You forgot her private email server she lied about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> You know what?  I think this should be quoted one more time.  It's THAT GOOD.
> 
> Now I'll wait for someone to make a rebuttal about Clinton in this format.  Oh wait!  I'll save them the trouble:  BENGHAZI FEMINISM BENHGAZI SUPERPREDATOR BENGHAZI BENGHAZI BENGHAZI
> 
> ...



This is when I suggest stepping out of the political debates. It's okay to argue, but never okay to fight.

I wouldn't vote Hillary anyway. She is a snooty villager while Trump is a cranky villager.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> You forgot her private email server she lied about it.



I think I'd rather have that than someone who would divide this nation more than unite it.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 30, 2016)

For the love of God people, if you're going to quote oath2order's novel at least put it in a spoiler.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I wouldn't vote Hillary anyway. She is a snooty villager while Trump is a cranky villager.



this is an insult to snooty and cranky villagers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is an insult to snooty and cranky villagers



Wow! They're that bad to where it's offensive to compare to mean Animal Crossing characters as the AC characters would take offense?! I used that analogy because the four personalities in Animal Crossing per gender usually mean something.

Lazy/Normal - nice and sweet
Smug/Uchi - well-mannered, but strict
Jock/Peppy - immature, but playful
Cranky/Snooty - meanies (snobs and bullies)

If I ignored how racist Donald Trump is, Clinton's e-mail scandal, and their political views, but focused on their behavior during their campaigns, this is exactly where they land (cranky/snooty).


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I think I'd rather have that than someone who would divide this nation more than unite it.


Hillary won't Unite the country.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 30, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Hillary won't Unite the country.



True, but at least she isn't promising to exile people from the U.S.


----------



## wassop (Jul 30, 2016)

they'e both evil in their own ways , politics has gotten so corrupt and i can't believe that we have to choose between these two jokes .


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> For the love of God people, if you're going to quote oath2order's novel at least put it in a spoiler.



I consider it my versionof the Navy seal gorilla warfare copypasta


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 30, 2016)

It feels like some people on this thread don't understand what people are like or how they work.

Hilary Clinton and Donald Trump are both *******s and I dislike both of them just as much as the next person, but Hilary is infinitely the better option of the two. OKAY, so if you hate Hilary so much, who will you vote for? Donald Trump is not any better. If you vote for a third party, then Trump is just going to win.

Hilary has done bad things, she does ****ty things, but she is still the lesser of two evils. Some of her policies could be beneficial to the US and she's not as much of a racist as Trump is. People are not like binaries. You can't just have "good people" and "bad people". Hilary may not be a good person, she may not be a bad person. She has good characteristics, she has good policies, but she also has bad characteristics, and a past that suggests she is probably not a good candidate. But Donald Trump has proven through and through he is a disgusting person. People who try to defend Trump saying that he has done good things in the past or whatever - yes, even bad people can do GOOD things.

They may both be *******s, but Hilary is the LEAST *******-ish out of them. So it just makes sense to vote for her, really.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Hillary won't Unite the country.



Do you want people banned because of their religion?


----------



## f11 (Jul 30, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> OKAY, so if you hate Hilary so much, who will you vote for? Donald Trump is not any better. If you vote for a third party, then Trump is just going to win.


 noah fence but its not a vote for trump as I never put trumps name anywhere on the ballot. MOOD rn.



> Hilary has done bad things, she does ****ty things, but she is still the lesser of two evils. Some of her policies could be beneficial to the US and she's not as much of a racist as Trump is


Yep Killary was not as racist as she said these things /s. Racism is racism, its not measurable. There's four different links I hope you check them all out.



> People are not like binaries. You can't just have "good people" and "bad people". Hilary may not be a good person, she may not be a bad person. She has good characteristics, she has good policies, but she also has bad characteristics, and a past that suggests she is probably not a good candidate. But Donald Trump has proven through and through he is a disgusting person. People who try to defend Trump saying that he has done good things in the past or whatever - yes, even bad people can do GOOD things.


...good things like totally obliterate other countries right?


> They may both be *******s, but Hilary is the LEAST *******-ish out of them. So it just makes sense to vote for her, really.


Throwback to when hillary said this about gay people.

Hillary is a terrible person, I'll never be supporting her.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

improper said:


> noah fence but its not a vote for trump as I never put trumps name anywhere on the ballot. MOOD rn.
> 
> Yep Killary was not as racist as she said these things /s. Racism is racism, its not measurable. There's four different links I hope you check them all out.
> 
> ...



Honestly the issue at hand for people in battleground states is if they want Hillary "I love black people I'll bandage the problem but not treat the symptoms" Clinton or Donald "HAHAHAHA **** ANYONE WANTING TO ENTER THE COUNTRY WHO HAPPENS TO BE BROWN ALSO **** THE BROWN PEOPLE ALREADY HERE" Trump.

It's a terrible system we have, but, lesser of two evils I guess.

I live in a solid blue state. I vote for whoever I want though.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 30, 2016)

improper said:


> noah fence but its not a vote for trump as I never put trumps name anywhere on the ballot. MOOD rn.
> 
> Yep Killary was not as racist as she said these things /s. Racism is racism, its not measurable. There's four different links I hope you check them all out.
> 
> ...



Yes I know, I know that she's done awful things, I'm not trying to defend that at all (if you read my post I did state that I know she's an *******), so you're honestly saying you'd rather vote third party (or not at all lmfao) and then divide the democratic vote up even more, so Donald Trump stands more of a chance. The Republicans are pretty united over wanting Trump to be president so they'll just end up with the majority vote overall if people don't vote for Hilary. So it's either her or Trump, and I think Trump is the worse candidate. Imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm not sure if anybody said this, but here's a good reason why Trump won the Republican primaries/caucuses:

You can read the news about the election, but you would be more informed if you pay attention to the comments and not just the news. People are sick of the federal government. They are tired of the lies and hypocrisies our government has done to us. Those on the right who are tired of the lies and hypocrisies would vote for Trump while those on the left who are tired of lies and hypocrisies would vote for Sanders. Yes, Trump is the worst one for the Republican primaries, but people have been more negative towards Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio, as Ben Carson and John Kaisch don't seem popular. Ted Cruz is a true religious wingnut. And let's not forget that on his first year of senatorship he lead a group of people to shut down the federal government mainly to defund Obamacare. The hardcore conservatives would vote for Cruz, but a lot of them would support Trump since Cruz behaved very poorly when he was a senator. Even a couple of Republicans (including George Bush) hate this guy. Now he has ruined his political career to the point where he won't even get another job in the federal government once 2018 passes.

If this was the same case with the Democrats, then Bernie would've won, but I think Hillary won because she rigged the primaries. It could also be that the people who voted for Hillary rather than Bernie have lived through the Cold War while those who were in favor for him were too young or were never even born during the Cold War to experience the Cold War years. Bernie claims to be a socialist, and socialists are very unpopular among those that lived during the Cold War.

Just letting you know, that's why we are left with Hillary and Trump.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Do you want people banned because of their religion?



No. I just think Trump is better than Hillary.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> No. I just think Trump is better than Hillary.








Trump would undoubtedly cause more unrest than Hillary would and divide the nation further. And that's all I'm sayin on that matter.


----------



## Cory (Jul 30, 2016)

Did people really just compare the presidential nominees to villager personalities>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Cory said:


> Did people really just compare the presidential nominees to villager personalities>



Is there a problem with that? I'm not trying to be offensive.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 30, 2016)

Tom said:


> Trump would undoubtedly cause more unrest than Hillary would and divide the nation further. And that's all I'm sayin on that matter.



Hillary is a big liar and couldn't keep secrets. Well they are both bad. But Trump is somewhat better.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not sure if anybody said this, but here's a good reason why Trump won the Republican primaries/caucuses:
> 
> You can read the news about the election, but you would be more informed if you pay attention to the comments and not just the news. People are sick of the federal government. They are tired of the lies and hypocrisies our government has done to us. Those on the right who are tired of the lies and hypocrisies would vote for Trump while those on the left who are tired of lies and hypocrisies would vote for Sanders. Yes, Trump is the worst one for the Republican primaries, but people have been more negative towards Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio, as Ben Carson and John Kaisch don't seem popular. Ted Cruz is a true religious wingnut. And let's not forget that on his first year of senatorship he lead a group of people to shut down the federal government mainly to defund Obamacare. The hardcore conservatives would vote for Cruz, but a lot of them would support Trump since Cruz behaved very poorly when he was a senator. Even a couple of Republicans (including George Bush) hate this guy. Now he has ruined his political career to the point where he won't even get another job in the federal government once 2018 passes.
> 
> ...



The reason why Clinton and Trump are the nominees is because the U.S. has a plurality winner-take-all election system which means it's better to have a few die-hard supporters than lukewarm consensus support. Marco Rubio was probably the most liked candidate among Republicans overall, but his problem was that he was everyone's second choice and no one's first choice. Trump and Cruz are guys you either love or hate, but with our election system, being someone's favorite is all that matters and being someone's second favorite choice is just as bad as being the least favorite choice, so that's why Trump is the nominee and Cruz came in second. On the Democratic side, most Clinton supporters also liked Sanders, but just not as much as Clinton. On the other hand, there are a lot of Sanders supporters who don't like Clinton at all. Honestly, the system favored Clinton not because of anything the DNC did, but because of how the Constitution is written which favors factional candidates over consensus candidates.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The reason why Clinton and Trump are the nominees is because the U.S. has a plurality winner-take-all election system which means it's better to have a few die-hard supporters than lukewarm consensus support. Marco Rubio was probably the most liked candidate among Republicans overall, but his problem was that he was everyone's second choice and no one's first choice. Trump and Cruz are guys you either love or hate, but with our election system, being someone's favorite is all that matters and being someone's second favorite choice is just as bad as being the least favorite choice, so that's why Trump is the nominee and Cruz came in second. On the Democratic side, most Clinton supporters also liked Sanders, but just not as much as Clinton. On the other hand, there are a lot of Sanders supporters who don't like Clinton at all. Honestly, the system favored Clinton not because of anything the DNC did, but because of how the Constitution is written which favors factional candidates over consensus candidates.



I was somewhat accurate, but you pretty much nailed it. Thanks for telling me more about it. It's still true that people are tired of the government lying to them and breaking their promises, but my information alone isn't enough for the big picture.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 31, 2016)

guys it doesnt matter who becomes president it will get worse either way... its either corrupt status quo or an alt right posterboy...it dont matter..were all doooooooomed...

its ok we have twinks4trump and bottoms4hillary though. american politics sure are progressive huh


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 31, 2016)

What is going on in America right now?
Never thought Trump would get this far...


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2016)

Honestly don't understand how people can be this stupid 

and yeah America is doomed either way


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Wow! They're that bad to where it's offensive to compare to mean Animal Crossing characters as the AC characters would take offense?! I used that analogy because the four personalities in Animal Crossing per gender usually mean something.
> 
> Lazy/Normal - nice and sweet
> Smug/Uchi - well-mannered, but strict
> ...



Snooty does not equal snobby, despite how it sounds. In Japan, Snooty is actually the adult female personality. They do like to gossip, but their views are more mature. Crankies are also more mature than the other villagers. Trump is a baby in an old man's body.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 31, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> No. I just think Trump is better than Hillary.



Then if you REALLY think that and thats your final opinion without any chance of changing it, then why do you think he's more qualified for the Job?

Honestly out of all your posts saying trump is better, you never mention anything about why you think he's better. So why don't you share why you like him? The only thing you mention why is that that you think she's a liar and that trump is "somewhat better".

I'm honestly curious why you like that bigot so I can know why people like him more.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Snooty does not equal snobby, despite how it sounds. In Japan, Snooty is actually the adult female personality. They do like to gossip, but their views are more mature. Crankies are also more mature than the other villagers. Trump is a baby in an old man's body.



Wow, I really misunderstood. Though I remember back in the GameCube Version, those two were a lot meaner than they were in New Leaf. I also remember that future games come by, the Snooty and Cranky vllagers were nicer, but Peppy villagers got meaner.

However, I am still convinced that Clinton and Trump are bullies. And all of Congress are hypocrites.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 31, 2016)

As Khizr Khan said this sunday morning on CNN:




			
				Khizr Khan said:
			
		

> "The people who support Donald Trump will be remembered in history for their moral failure."



I honestly couldn't agree anymore with this quote. Everything Oath2order said in his long post is just scratching the surface of why I support democrats and want Hillary as president. If you're agreeing with the things Donald Trump says, *then you haven't read into enough about the election to know why Hillary is the better choice.*

She has had mistakes, nobody is perfect. I am a *Type 1 diabetic.* If Mr. Trump gets elected, the first thing he wants to do is eliminate the affordable care act. With a republican congress, theres a very high chance that he will try to get rid of it. Why do they want it gone? Because the republicans think its all socialism when its actually helping people with me with health conditions that are uncurable.

If you have read about this history of Medicare, its the system that makes retirement possible for the elderly. In the 1930's medicare didn't exist and elderly relied on their sons and daughters to take care of them. The life expectancy for the elderly was *61* for white americans and *48* for african americans. 

*Now, enter Obama with the affordable care act almost 80 years later.* If you were diagnosed with cancer as an elderly back then, you wouldn't be able to afford to get treatment for since there wasn't affordable insurance. Instead, people would just go to the hospital and be hospitalized, costing over *100,000 dollars in debt.* They would get treatment, but they wouldn't be able to afford it and just be forever in debt, causing distress to doctors as well. With the affordable health care act, you would be able to afford these things.

*Now enter Hillary clinton.* Now, if a *Child* living in poverty wasn't to get the care they needed, they wouldn't be in good condition. *Hillary Clinton recognized this and set up something called "SCHIP". Standing for "State Children's Health Care Program".* Which helps children and families give their child the care it needs. *She got care for over 6 million kids.* If you don't believe me that hillary clinton has the credit for inventing this, click this website: http://www.factcheck.org/2008/03/giving-hillary-credit-for-schip/

Now let me tell you my story now that i've told you everything. I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in 2012, new years eve at the age of 11 and my family is lower middle class. If it weren't for SCHIP and the affordable care act, my parents wouldn't be able to afford to get me diagnosed, nor be able to take me to get check ups, get shots, and everything thats needed for that. Without the affordable health care act and medicare/medicaid, my family wouldn't be able to afford a private healthcare plan. Even after my family got me diagnosed they still get me insulin to keep me *ALIVE* with the afforable care act. *There are people in poverty who can't even afford to get insulin without the care act when it should be for free.*

*So if Medicare, SCHIP, and the Affordable health care act never happened, I would probably either- 

A: Cause my family to be in over +100,000 dollars in debt because we couldn't afford to get me the basic materials to keep me alive

or B: Eventually die because I wouldn't have the care I needed.*



So there you go. Thats why I have to support democrats and in the time now more than ever do I support Hillary Clinton. You have pigs like Donald Trump who wants to abolish the affordable care act just because he thinks the entire thing is "socialism".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and before I forget, you can read about Medicare in this website: http://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/health/medicare-past-present-and-future/16235/


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Then if you REALLY think that and thats your final opinion without any chance of changing it, then why do you think he's more qualified for the Job?
> 
> Honestly out of all your posts saying trump is better, you never mention anything about why you think he's better. So why don't you share why you like him? The only thing you mention why is that that you think she's a liar and that trump is "somewhat better".
> 
> I'm honestly curious why you like that bigot so I can know why people like him more.



I like afew of his ideas. And they are both bad. Voting for third party is just a waste of your vote.

Also I'm not a Trump Supporter.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 31, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I like afew of his ideas. And they are both bad. Voting for third party is just a waste of your vote.
> 
> Also I'm not a Trump Supporter.



Well if you're not a Trump supporter, you certainly made it out to be that you are one with your posts. Watch what you say next time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> As Khizr Khan said this sunday morning on CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look, I'm not in favor of repealing Obamacare completely. I'm only against the mandates that Obamacare included (employer insurance mandate, individual mandate, contraceptive mandate etc). It's not socialist or unconstitutional to set up a government funded program where people can register to get free healthcare, but it's un-American to force people to have health insurance as a requirement of being an American citizen.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Look, I'm not in favor of repealing Obamacare completely. I'm only against the mandates that Obamacare included (employer insurance mandate, individual mandate, contraceptive mandate etc). It's not socialist or unconstitutional to set up a government funded program where people can register to get free healthcare, but it's un-American to force people to have health insurance as a requirement of being an American citizen.



I never said a thing about you wanting to repeal it nor was my post directed at anybody on TBT in particular, i'm getting my story out as to why I support Hillary.

I will tell you however that I as well don't like how you're required health insurance as an american citizen, but its for the good of everyone to have it, and the Afordable care act is a great thing and I refuse to let it be repealed by any kind of republican congress. In time, i'm sure republicans will stop trying to remove the act, but if someone like Donald Trump wants it gone then I will not stand behind him and let him remove the thing that gets me my care.


----------



## f11 (Jul 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Hillary is the better choice.[/B]
> 
> She has had mistakes, nobody is perfect.


I'm sorry but Killary has ruined generation of black people. Thrown them in prisons with the Crime Bill and Welfare reform. She suported things that decimated black america and you are coming here tot tell me that she's the better choice? When Hillary Clinton came out years ago calling me a super predator, with no future? tb to when she said this “They are not just gangs of kids anymore,” she said. “They are often the kinds of kids that are called ‘super-predators.’ No conscience, no empathy. We can talk about why they ended up that way, but first we have to bring them to heel.” There's no way to undo the damage caused by those bills. So it's let's get the facts straight. 1 she is not the better choice 2 How are just gonna excuse things she did that caused people to die, family's to get torn apart with "She had mistakes, nobody is perfect"? **** Hillary Clinton.

I suggest you read this article.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 31, 2016)

improper said:


> I'm sorry but Killary has ruined generation of black people. Thrown them in prisons with the Crime Bill and Welfare reform. She suported things that decimated black america and you are coming here tot tell me that she's the better choice? When Hillary Clinton came out years ago calling me a super predator, with no future? tb to when she said this “They are not just gangs of kids anymore,” she said. “They are often the kinds of kids that are called ‘super-predators.’ No conscience, no empathy. We can talk about why they ended up that way, but first we have to bring them to heel.” There's no way to undo the damage caused by those bills. So it's let's get the facts straight. 1 she is not the better choice 2 How are just gonna excuse things she did that caused people to die, family's to get torn apart with "She had mistakes, nobody is perfect"? **** Hillary Clinton.



The reason I said she makes mistakes and nobody is perfect is because I have read about the things she has done. Pehaps that of the fact "She made mistakes, nobody is perfect" isn't the correct way to describe that sentence. Maybe the correct way to describe this is "She has done awful things, but I feel safer with her then Trump."

I admit that the Crime bill and welfare reform/a handful of other things (E.X. War on drugs) is an awful thing and I don't support how she went about it, but there are things about her that I do support. There are various shades of evil, and I think that she is the lesser of it. I think that she isn't going to be doing anything like that during her term if she were to be elected. If she were to do something like the Crime bill and welfare reform, it would be unconstutional and have possibility of being impeached.

Obama said he didn't support LGBT+/Gay marriage, but he said he had an "evolution" on the matter and began to support it, look how that turned out. Me comparing this might not be the best example, but my point is I don't think anything like the crime bill and welfare, anything to hurt a race of people, would happen if she got the presidentcy.

Trump wants to deport people because of their race and religion. If anything, Trump is trying to make america white again.

If you personally don't feel this way Crys, its politics. You're free to have your own opinion, I feel safer with her. If you're going to argue more about this, i'm not going to be rude or insult your opinion (not saying that you are to me), I understand.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Look, I'm not in favor of repealing Obamacare completely. I'm only against the mandates that Obamacare included (employer insurance mandate, individual mandate, contraceptive mandate etc). It's not socialist or unconstitutional to set up a government funded program where people can register to get free healthcare, but it's un-American to force people to have health insurance as a requirement of being an American citizen.



The purpose of the individual mandate is to spread insurance costs across the population. If the mandate didn't exist, only people who are sick or have pre-existing conditions would get health insurance and costs would skyrocket. The contraceptive mandate doesn't force anyone to get contraception; it just doesn't allow employers to deny their employees access to contraception through their insurance. This government program that you're talking about where people can sign up for free (taxpayer funded) healthcare is called single-payer and is exactly what Bernie Sanders was campaigning for. I'd prefer single-payer over Obamacare, but electing Trump isn't going to help accomplish that.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> The reason I said she makes mistakes and nobody is perfect is because I have read about the things she has done. Pehaps that of the fact "She made mistakes, nobody is perfect" isn't the correct way to describe that sentence. Maybe the correct way to describe this is "She has done awful things, but I feel safer with her then Trump."
> 
> I admit that the Crime bill and welfare reform/a handful of other things (E.X. War on drugs) is an awful thing and I don't support how she went about it, but there are things about her that I do support. There are various shades of evil, and I think that she is the lesser of it. I think that she isn't going to be doing anything like that during her term if she were to be elected. If she were to do something like the Crime bill and welfare reform, it would be unconstutional and have possibility of being impeached.
> 
> ...



In my opinion, Donald Trump is another Barry Goldwater.
This is also another opinion of mine: I feel like this election shows what happens when people put too much faith into politicians.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Trump just said that Putin never invaded Ukrainian territory.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Well if you're not a Trump supporter, you certainly made it out to be that you are one with your posts. Watch what you say next time.



I didn't support Donald Trump when he was in the primarys. I would support him over Hillary Clinton. Does that make me a Trump supporter?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 31, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I feel like this election shows what happens when people put too much faith into politicians.



I feel like that happens in every election. People think they can just elect a president and the president will make things happen. People showed up in 2008 and 2012 to elect Obama but did nothing in between or after his second election. That's why we have a divided government and nothing gets done. Midterm turnouts are very low and almost no one calls or petitions their congressmen or senators which is sad. Yet here we are again with the candidates who make the biggest promises and whoever gets elected will inevitably let us down. One of the things I liked about Bernie Sanders is that he was pretty honest about the fact that the president isn't a one-man army when it comes to making change. It takes an active citizenry to accomplish things and unfortunately Americans are really lazy in this regard.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2016)

improper said:


> 1 she is not the better choice



are you seriously saying that trump is the better choice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> are you seriously saying that trump is the better choice



Of the two evils, choose the least. That's how we'll all have to vote this year.


----------



## saehanfox (Aug 1, 2016)

Trump's a big-mouthed moron but I would still vote for a bigoted buffoon over Hillary. You fell for the DNC lie. They've been involved in enough scandals and would obviously shift the blame on Russia. Russia, in fact, did the country a service by hacking the DNC and exposing Hillary. The country knows why Trump is bad but Hillary should not get away with election fraud, money laundering, taking bribes, war crimes, etc.
FYI Hillary would start WWIII with Russia by putting a no-fly zone over Syria. Russia is Syria's number one ally, figure that one out.
I can list 100 reasons why Hillary is worse for the planet than Trump but won't waste time now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Of the two evils, choose the least. That's how we'll all have to vote this year.


The lesser of two evils(which is Trump) still leads to evil. As Dr. Jill Stein says, vote for the greater good. Vote GREEN, Stein is only progressive candidate back in race

- - - Post Merge - - -



wassop said:


> they'e both evil in their own ways , politics has gotten so corrupt and i can't believe that we have to choose between these two jokes .



simple answer: don't vote


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2016)

saehanfox said:


> Trump's a big-mouthed moron but I would still vote for a bigoted buffoon over Hillary. You fell for the DNC lie. They've been involved in enough scandals and would obviously shift the blame on Russia. Russia, in fact, did the country a service by hacking the DNC and exposing Hillary. The country knows why Trump is bad but Hillary should not get away with election fraud, money laundering, taking bribes, war crimes, etc.
> FYI Hillary would start WWIII with Russia by putting a no-fly zone over Syria. Russia is Syria's number one ally, figure that one out.
> I can list 100 reasons why Hillary is worse for the planet than Trump but won't waste time now



It's good that you wouldn't post 100 reasons. That's the kind of stuff that would lead to a fight. At least I don't see any fights on this thread, yet.


----------

